# Tyre sling??



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been using Megs Endurance Gel for a while now but my new car is white and I've noticed it gets a bit of tyre sling up the side. 

Is there any tyre finish that doesn't sling that much?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think you may be leaving a little too much product on the tyre chum. Maybe buff off after a few minutes. 

I've been using Orchard Autocarr Glitz which dries nicely into the tyre. 

I've also got Carpro Perl and Zaino Z16 which also dry nicely into the rubber. Make sure you dry the tyre before applying the dressing, leave it for a few minutes and buff off. 

Cooks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Look at opti-bind tyre gel, no sling.

I never got on with megs tyre gel for that very reason


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

As Cooks said, buff some off after 20 mins or so. Another + for Glitz very good product, it and Gyeon Tire are my 2 go to tyre dressings


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Another one for Opti Gel (cheers Col), great stuff, nice finish and no sling.:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Another one for Opti Gel (cheers Col), great stuff, nice finish and no sling.:thumb:


Thought you'd like it bud :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Z16 gets my vote...apply to a clean, dry tyre and forget about it, no buffing required:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq T1 or Gyeon Tire or Swissvax Pneu all give no sling. I've used plenty over the years in order to find one that doesn't sling on our white paintwork. I always gently wipe the tyres down with kitchen roll before driving, after application, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 gives a lovely even finish and had no problems with sling.

Chris


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

TUF tire shine is a great product !
Often sling comes from build up of products silicon based ones.
Give your tyres a good clean with some APC or grime out product .


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Opti tyre gel , zero sling even when put on thick .


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

One day I really must try the Optimum Opti-bond tyre gel. Quick question for the optibond users, are you applying one or two coats and what are you using to apply it (anyone using a spray gun?)


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> One day I really must try the Optimum Opti-bond tyre gel. Quick question for the optibond users, are you applying one or two coats and what are you using to apply it (anyone using a spray gun?)


I just apply 1 coat with a black G3 pad


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> I just apply 1 coat with a black G3 pad


Reason for asking is there seems to be several different ways of using this stuff. One is just to apply a single layer and not buff or alternatively buff, another is to apply two layers 30 minutes apart and it seems the most popular way with the USA pros is to use it with a spray gun. Just to add to the mix, many seem to dilute it 1:1 with water.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Reason for asking is there seems to be several different ways of using this stuff. One is just to apply a single layer and not buff or alternatively buff, another is to apply two layers 30 minutes apart and it seems the most popular way with the USA pros is to use it with a spray gun. Just to add to the mix, many seem to dilute it 1:1 with water.


I no longer use Opti-bond but when I did I applied one coat, neat, with a yellow wax applicator (didn't buff afterwards).

The dilution 1:1 and application with spray gun was on the product instructions as a faster alternative application method (at least on my bottle it was).


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Right now I am using PERL, neat, one coat: nice finish and it lasts several washes.

If you want true durability, go for Tuf Shine (warning: the prep is time consuming).


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Look at opti-bind tyre gel, no sling.
> 
> I never got on with megs tyre gel for that very reason


Just bought opti bond and used it for the first time a couple of weeks ago, it's great stuff gives the tyres a great look and no sling what's so ever, not even any run off onto the alloys during heavy rain and lasts great. Best I ve tried from megs, gyeon, perl.
It's a must try


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Megs Endurance is great - if you're getting sling you arent putting it on right. You dont need much to do a full tyre


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Megs Endurance is great - if you're getting sling you arent putting it on right. You dont need much to do a full tyre


That's not true. I've used it previously and thoroughly cleaned my tyres as I always do, I only ever apply small amounts, and not driven the car for 3 days and wiped them down AND still got sling! If you have a white car you will notice the slightest sling.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want a dressing that doesn't sling go for envy rubber lover


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Z16 owns


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> That's not true. I've used it previously and thoroughly cleaned my tyres as I always do, I only ever apply small amounts, and not driven the car for 3 days and wiped them down AND still got sling! If you have a white car you will notice the slightest sling.


I do have a white car. No problems at all. However I prefer Autosmart Highstyle it's cheaper


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Think z16 will be on my list to try next, still haven't found a dressing I like yet


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

does anyone use Blackfire total eclipse tyre gel ? If so, how does it compare ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The other thing to consider here is the actual tyres. Some dressings are very good on a particular tyre but the same dressing will sling like mad on another make of tyre.

Blackfire total eclipse is a prime example. Very good on Pirelli's but not so good on Continentals.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> The other thing to consider here is the actual tyres. Some dressings are very good on a particular tyre but the same dressing will sling like mad on another make of tyre.
> 
> Blackfire total eclipse is a prime example. Very good on Pirelli's but not so good on Continentals.


Interesting you say that, I have Mich PS on my car, no sling that I have ever noticed. Same application technique on Mrs Hulla's Goodyears and it was sling central ! Less product and more buffing to remove excess on the Goodyears needed I think.

cheers


----------

